# Prepper Nurse Ebola: Pandemic Lessons



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

The situation that's unfolding in Africa is giving us a glimpse into what a pandemic could look like for us. Not that Ebola is going to be a pandemic here but that the conditions the Africans are experiencing now could be similar to the ones WE could face in a future pandemic of unknown origin: health care overwhelmed, hospitals shut, dead in the streets, caring for our own ill loved ones, high food prices, shortage of medical supplies, people ignoring quarantine. By taking a closer look at Africa, we can better prepare mentally & physically for a pandemic.

More from the video  




Dr. Bones Nurse Amy Sick Room video 




Skinny Medic Protection Against Airborne Diseases video





CDC's Infection Control FREE PDF http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/abroad/pdf/african-healthcare-setting-vhf.pdf


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Enough of the Ebola scare!

One doesn't have to look to another continent where cultures and standards of living are quite different. One only need look right here.

Doctors warn unprecedented back-to-school lung virus that has hospitalized hundreds of children in ten states will spread across the country

Wash your hands, wash your hands...wash your hands! Thoroughly wash your hands. Pay attention to what you touch, and keep dirty hands away from your face!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Theres a little seed im my head that tells me there is some correlation between the people with Ebola that came back and the kids virus.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Theres a little seed im my head that tells me there is some correlation between the people with Ebola that came back and the kids virus.


Not following; are you thinking that respiratory virus is connected to Ebola? Or, are you thinking maybe the respiratory virus, though totally different, might have been allowed entry by those who are looking to create mayhem in this nation?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ebola symptoms start with flu, influenza symptoms. It may be that a weakened virus spread? Do kids have weaker immune systems. Ok ok im just jumping to conclusions. But I did look it up and Ebola symptoms start with flu like symptoms.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Ebola symptoms start with flu, influenza symptoms. It may be that a weakened virus spread? Do kids have weaker immune systems. Ok ok im just jumping to conclusions. But I did look it up and Ebola symptoms start with flu like symptoms.


It does, but it progresses to much worse. All things flu-like is not Ebola.

Wow! Someone more paranoid than I am! ::clapping::


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im suspicious. I think they improperly disposed of materials at the cdc or wherever they treated those people. Im thinking the virus is weakened but not dead.... maybe its just in its starting stages.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

James m said:


> Im suspicious. I think they improperly disposed of materials at the cdc or wherever they treated those people. Im thinking the virus is weakened but not dead.... maybe its just in its starting stages.


What do you expect utterly biologically ignorant people to think? Goofy shit. At least he doesn't think slaughtering chickens and virgins is the cure, like africans.

But even a person who doesn't know ebola from plain old ghetto e-coli fishes in that cave coconut because smart enuff to know something weird (snuffy smith! Snuffy smith!) 
There are 10, wholly un-kin folk plagues going right now. That's why superstition - it based in fact.
Now, we need 100,000 snuffy smith's terrified of boo-foo to go nuts on Obama's precious and in the end will help solve the big problem.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Im suspicious. I think they improperly disposed of materials at the cdc or wherever they treated those people. Im thinking the virus is weakened but not dead.... maybe its just in its starting stages.


Not likely that the material was improperly disposed. Protocol for such material is strict.

Considering where the respiratory virus is hitting, not likely that Ebola patients at Emory had a thing to do with it.

Not sure why you are thinking the Ebola virus weakened, somehow, but is in starting stages. Again, all things flu-like are not Ebola. This is why I say we are too fixated on Ebola. All other diseases did not stop striking people when Ebola took center stage.

I haven't compared the charts, but I wouldn't be surprised this virus is connected to the importation of illegals by the government. Experts warned us of diseases carried by the illegals striking our children once school started.

Then again, I might be being paranoid, too.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, it is being imported. On purpose yes, if u ask me. What to do? Probably shouldn't ask me...

We, along with numerous places have been, are and will be under biological attack. It is a retard's wmd.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Children's hospitals in 10 states report spike in respiratory illnesses | Fox News

Been around since the 60's, but is oftentimes thought of as just a really tough cold.

Kids with asthma are particularly at risk.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Children's hospitals in 10 states report spike in respiratory illnesses | Fox News
> 
> Been around since the 60's, but is oftentimes thought of as just a really tough cold.
> 
> Kids with asthma are particularly at risk.


It is reported as an enterovirus...which seems kinda weird, but in behavior? I think the words y'all are looking for are "resistant" and "Virulent" - tough and fast.
There's a cute Lil nasty trick it appears the scumm-ati have learned about cross-sharing traits and being applied to any bug they can - testing and research at a profit with minor depopulation effect as icing. Realistic, if the "paranoids" were emerging infectious disease specialists...and good at it.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Denton said:


> Enough of the Ebola scare!
> 
> One doesn't have to look to another continent where cultures and standards of living are quite different. One only need look right here.
> 
> ...


Very good point Denton about the respiratory virus going around. children under the age of 5 and asthmatics are most at risk, as you pointed out. The trouble is that children don't think about handwashing, not putting their hands to their eyes, nose, mouth, not hugging or kissing other children. Come to think of it, adults aren't that great either. I think parents need to be pushing for schools to be giving lots of prevention messages to the children, especially in outbreak situations, sending children home when sick, and communicating a lot to parents about not sending their children to school sick. For those who don't have childcare options, it gets tricky. The virus isn't fatal with intubation and oxygen therapy, but in a collapse we would not have those services. Prevention will be key. However, children won't be exposed to childcare and school settings during a collapse, so parents will have more control over their exposure to pathogens. During a collapse it will be critical for those ill to be isolated quickly, and infection control measures to be used religiously


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

We have already seen regular respiratory supporter drugs overwhelmed too. The primary strategy is same as ebola: keep them propped up alive long enough for their body and other curative therapies to work.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

sorry, having some size issues trying to do this by phone. Love it, but a bit to get used to.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

oddapple said:


> We have already seen regular respiratory supporter drugs overwhelmed too. The primary strategy is same as ebola: keep them propped up alive long enough for their body and other curative therapies to work.


oddapple, that's a very good point, our existing ICUs can get overwhelmed. Thankfully that's not the case right now, but it could easily be in a pandemic. The symptoms and disease progression for the respiratory virus is thankfully very different than ebola - ebola has profound dehydrating effects through vomiting and diarrhea, and bleeding which majorly ontribute to it's lethality. With the respiratory virus there isn't any diarrhea or vomiting, it's narrowing of the airway plus thickened secretions and airway exchange problems that are leading to the ICU admissions. So there isn't any connection to ebola but there could be a connection to the illegal alien issue.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

" With the respiratory virus there isn't any diarrhea or vomiting, it's narrowing of the airway plus thickened secretions and airway exchange problems...."

Sars? Ards? But those usually took a pneumonia ride in. THIS "curiosity" (turds) is like a Ards fast dropper as communicable as shigellosis. Terrifying in the shelter environment (#! $*%! Turds...) and we must look past the common approach shelf to high expectation drugs and heavy prevention like grams/day of vitamin c - btw, like the energy you'really giving your topics. Bravo ~

"that are leading to the ICU admissions. So there isn't any connection to ebola but there could be a connection to the illegal alien issue."

Could be? We have 2 sides here. One dosing 'em up and sending like a wave and the other tryin to catch them at the border and camp them up. Getting closer to boom at the border and they're too stupid to blame what they'very let in their nasty country, they blame who isn't there with millions in free stuff. They're retard bio-grenades artfully insanity driven. Perfect. (Turds. Poor people.)


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Prepper Nurse said:


> oddapple, that's a very good point, our existing ICUs can get overwhelmed. Thankfully that's not the case right now, but it could easily be in a pandemic. The symptoms and disease progression for the respiratory virus is thankfully very different than ebola - ebola has profound dehydrating effects through vomiting and diarrhea, and bleeding which majorly ontribute to it's lethality. With the respiratory virus there isn't any diarrhea or vomiting, it's narrowing of the airway plus thickened secretions and airway exchange problems that are leading to the ICU admissions. *So there isn't any connection to ebola but there could be a connection to the illegal alien issue.*


Excellent point. An MD friend of mine says that the medical staff examining the young illegals were totally overwhelmed a few weeks ago. Radio and TV news crews were kept from talking to the Dr.s and nurses about the situation at that time. Things seem to have settled down recently.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

No DP, just hushed better. Border building up. Get ready now. Undele'.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Enough of the Ebola scare!
> 
> One doesn't have to look to another continent where cultures and standards of living are quite different. One only need look right here.
> 
> ...


I am so overjoyed that the Obama administration and congress care so much for the worlds poor that they are will to sacrifice every one of the child citizens here at home just so that world can hold hands and sing. George Bush and those evil Republicans will never sacrifice our own young for the worlds poor.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

If you own a smart phone, download the game plague inc

Plague Inc. - Ndemic Creations

Have a play with it, and see how a fiction game makes a virus spread, all we need is Ebola to mutate and you will see really nasty patterns that are happening today, remember the goal of the game is to kill the world

There are other nasties out there... Some without cures, but Ebola on the scale it is, makes it worth our time fowling it, why?? Well it should die out... But global reactions, government reactions, even social reactions gives us a window what to expect if a illness hits the west that we can't control


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

oddapple said:


> " With the respiratory virus there isn't any diarrhea or vomiting, it's narrowing of the airway plus thickened secretions and airway exchange problems...."
> 
> Sars? Ards? But those usually took a pneumonia ride in. THIS "curiosity" (turds) is like a Ards fast dropper as communicable as shigellosis. Terrifying in the shelter environment (#! $*%! Turds...) and we must look past the common approach shelf to high expectation drugs and heavy prevention like grams/day of vitamin c - btw, like the energy you'really giving your topics. Bravo ~
> 
> ...


Thank you very much odd apple! I appreciate the encouragement  SARS just seemed to disappear, which makes no sense to me. Ebola showed up in the 1970's and we've had small outbreaks ever since. Where did SARS go? I've had my fingers crossed waiting for it to reappear.

I feel for you guys with your border issue. It's deplorable what your federal government is allowing. We have the most wonderful southern neighbours


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Dr. Prepper said:


> Excellent point. An MD friend of mine says that the medical staff examining the young illegals were totally overwhelmed a few weeks ago. Radio and TV news crews were kept from talking to the Dr.s and nurses about the situation at that time. Things seem to have settled down recently.


Wow. That's very concerning. Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Denton said:


> Enough of the Ebola scare!
> 
> One doesn't have to look to another continent where cultures and standards of living are quite different. One only need look right here.
> 
> ...


Denton, you've inspired me. Just filmed a video on the respiratory outbreak, will post it here when it's ready. I hope you like it


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> We all know *now* of how the disease was spread, but what we didn't know in the 1970s and 1980s, was an entirely different story.


The really sad thing is history is almost repeating itself with every new pandemic


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I wish to chime in with the hand washing, avoidance & prevention choir - most of our bodies are a little diff. We have enjoyed good nutrition and health for a century. That is still to our advantage and those vitamins & little extras are more than they get credit for


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper Nurse said:


> Denton, you've inspired me. Just filmed a video on the respiratory outbreak, will post it here when it's ready. I hope you like it


There is no doubt I will.

Respiratory illnesses are a far greater threat to the West than Ebola.


----------

